# First time I've ever seen my dog get angry.



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

So, today I was playing in the yard with my dog, Myda. As on occasion the neighbor's dogs came prancing through and Myda went to greet them. One of them who she is friendly with enthusiastically greeted her back and went about its business, as she approached the second one, it became aggressive. It growled and snapped at her and actually knicked her. At first she jumped back as if shocked. I expected her to simply run back to me, as she tolerates daily bullying from our 4 lbs yorkie. However, she started snarling and barking and leaped on the dog and bit down on the back of its neck. The dog was about 15lbs and she is 70. The dog quickly started squealing and squirming and got free, then quickly ran away. This all happened extremely fast, before i even knew to react. As shocked as I was, I yelled to recall her and she came over, not before greeting the friendly dog once more, as if nothing ever happened. I still don't quite know what to make of this... this is the same dog who licks the yorkie while its trying to bite her, and befriends our kittens. How should I handle this situation should it arise again? I definitely DO NOT want to encourage aggressive behavior, but i also do not want to teach her NOT to defend herself if she is endangered by another dog or coyote (we go hiking). I really don't know how to approach this. To be clear the dog was in our yard, it was also a male. Can you guys give me some advice on this?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The difference between the yorkie and this dog is that this dog is not "hers". And I would stop the yorkie from "bullying" her as well.

You avoid this by fencing your yard. You can't control what other dogs will do and she was only defending herself. I would discuss with your neighbor keeping their dogs on their property.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> The difference between the yorkie and this dog is that this dog is not "hers". And I would stop the yorkie from "bullying" her as well.
> 
> You avoid this by fencing your yard. You can't control what other dogs will do and she was only defending herself. I would discuss with your neighbor keeping their dogs on their property.


We're working with the Yorkie. She's gotten a lot better, and she rarely even growls at the shepherd anymore. I was just using her to convey that the shepherd in no way has a short temper or has been known to snap at other dogs. As for the fencing, our yard is fenced for the most part aside from a section where it meets hillside, where other animals can, and do occasionally venture in. If the German Shepherd was an outside dog we'd have it completely fenced, but she stays in doors so we just manage. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:thinking: My suggestion for fencing wasn't to keep your dog in. It was to keep others out.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> :thinking: My suggestion for fencing wasn't to keep your dog in. It was to keep others out.


I'm sorry, what I meant by saying if she was an outside dog, we'd have it completely fenced, went both ways. To keep her in, and keep other dogs, and especially coyotes out. I should've been clearer in that.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Fencing isn't only installed when you have an outside dog. It is installed to keep wildlife out, as much as possible, and keep intruding dogs from venturing into her territory. It is also useful for keeping your dog from getting run over if you have a street near your house.

When we had no fence, my dog was always leashed. Had any animal ventured over, I would have had complete control over the situation.
Please stop the Yorkie's bullying immediately. We have had several threads on this forum about German Shepherds finally deciding they've had enough bullying and correcting a dog, only a small dog can be killed by the correction. Just because a dog is small doesn't mean it should get away with bad behavior.


----------



## drew123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Fencing isn't only installed when you have an outside dog. It is installed to keep wildlife out, as much as possible, and keep intruding dogs from venturing into her territory. It is also useful for keeping your dog from getting run over if you have a street near your house.
> 
> When we had no fence, my dog was always leashed. Had any animal ventured over, I would have had complete control over the situation.
> Please stop the Yorkie's bullying immediately. We have had several threads on this forum about German Shepherds finally deciding they've had enough bullying and correcting a dog, only a small dog can be killed by the correction. Just because a dog is small doesn't mean it should get away with bad behavior.


Thank you for the reply. The situation has greatly improved with the yorkie. She no longer pays much mind the the shepherd aside from the occasional growl, which is quickly corrected. I was using this merely to put into context the docile nature of my dog and to make it clear that she has no history of aggression. That being said, I in no way want to imply that my dog would never snap if pressured hard enough, as I'm sure she will as she has shown today. That is precisely why the yorkie is being delt with. As for the fencing issue, as I previously stated it is mostly fenced and our yard is huge. We also live in an area with strict zoning laws so a cheap and easy chain linked fence is not in the cards, it would have to he a fence that matched the siding/brick on the house which would easily cost a couple grand. In the past the fencing has provided a great and safe place for her to play fetch and actually get to run freely (supervised of course). But as of today's events I see now that perhaps it is not as safe as I thought. As you and another poster have clearly stated this is an issue that will need to be delt with.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Leave It. You need a strong Leave It and use it as soon as you spot another dog. Leave It and Recall.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

couple grand for a fence is cheap compared to a lawsuit or a huge vet bill. just a thought.


----------

